# What are the Nuggets doing?



## chain linked nets (Jun 26, 2003)

not a Nuggets fan.

but what will happen to Nickoloz Tskitishvili now that Carmelo Anthony is in town.

it makes no sense to draft small forwards in the top 5 in consecutive years.

one of you Nuggets fans(i understand Nuggets fans are very educated) will hopefully be able to answer my question.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

LMAO, u would actually pass on Melo. It doesnt matter if u have an allstar 3, and 6th man of the year as his back up. U dont pass up a #1 quality guy at the 3. If u have 2 make a trade u make a trade its no big deal. Tell any nugz fan they should of taken Bosh or any1 else theyll fall on the floor laughing at you.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

I have read the Nuggets are making Tskitishvili a PF, Nowitzki kind. And none player play 48 minutes per game, a back up is needed.


----------



## chain linked nets (Jun 26, 2003)

a back up is needed, yes.
but Hilario is a very talented Power Forward.

and you don't pick someone #5 in the draft to be a 6th man.

my belief on what they should have done was traded down, and drafted a Luke Ridniour/ Marcus Banks type point guard, as well as aquiring a veteran or two.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Well skita is still awhile away from being, ready. By the time he is I expec them to put NENE at the 5 and howard to be gone, and Camby either gone, or not worthy of starting. I think they did look to trade down, but they needed something to blow them away to get rid of Melo and it just didnt happen.


----------



## chain linked nets (Jun 26, 2003)

Howard apparently is gone.

and isn't Hilario like 6'9"?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Hes more like 6'10, but he surely can play the 5, with that strength and shot blocking ability. Yeah he may be more of a 4 but hell have no problem playing the 5.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Skita will be able to play 345*

Skita is tall (7 - 7´1) is getting strong, and in two more years will be able to play the 345.

Nene is 6´11 (211cm)has a huge wingspan, and is the most Atletic big man in the league, and is strong like a bull, So he will be able to play 4-5.

Carmelo is a little short (6´6 - 6´7) and with his great talent, he will be able to play 2-3.

White is a great talent guy, that if continue to work hard like he did last season will be able to play 2-3-4 (he is 6´9 but really atletic, and can really jump), but if he stay in Denver he will be problably the 6th man, a great one.

What denver really needs is good role player and a great playmaker (Look the word playmaker, not Scorer PG).

Pizzoni

Ps. Becirovic (the 2nd rounder)was a fenemonal talent in europe two years ago, and if he get his health again (2 surgeries in his knee), he will be able to be a great PG/SG of the bench.

Ps2. Cris Marcus will be in Denver the whole summer, if he get his health again, he will be a great back-up center down the road.

Ps3. Man, sometimes is hard to write in english


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Theres 96 minutes available between the 3 and 4 spots, the Nugs could get a very good 3 man rotation at those 2 spots with each player averaging around 32mpg, plus Nene can play some minutes at the 5 allowing all 3 to be in the game at the same time. One guy will probably have to come off the bench but could still average starter minutes at around 35mpg.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Skita was a project pick and he won't be anything special for another 2 seasons. He's going to be a backup no matter what and I feel by his 3rd or 4th season he'll be able to play the power forward spot just like Dirk Nowitzki. He's going to take time; unlike Carmelo Anthony who will probably be the rookie of the year and put up 16-18 points per game. Anthony is immediately the leader of this team, Hillario can be a center if Skita is really special and takes the PF spot. Imagine in two years, Nene will be more then legit to be a monster center.

Our Nugz have a great future ahead of them, no questions asked.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chain linked nets</b>!
> not a Nuggets fan.
> 
> but what will happen to Nickoloz Tskitishvili now that Carmelo Anthony is in town.
> ...


Are you saying that the Nuggets should've passed on Carmelo Anthony?:laugh: 

Skitishvili can play the 4, and Hilario can play the 5. However, Skita is most likely a bust and will be the backup for Carmelo.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Give the guy a brake*



> Skitishvili can play the 4, and Hilario can play the 5. However, Skita is most likely a bust and will be the backup for Carmelo.


*Give the guy a break*, could you!!. He is just young, I agree that he should have done better but he was the younger player in the league. In 3 year, we will really know what he is made of.

Diop was older and didn´t do better, although last year he was good at Summer League.

Pizzoni*s*


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Ps. Becirovic (the 2nd rounder)was a fenemonal talent in europe two years ago, and if he get his health again (2 surgeries in his knee), he will be able to be a great PG/SG of the bench.


Back in the 1998 he was voted MVP of junior european championship (U18), scoring 28.8 ppg.


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

Skita can play the 2 for all I care.

Ridnour or Banks? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

It's a team full of interchangeables...this isn't the 50's. Pack your bags Cousy, you draft best available talent, no questions asked.


----------

